# win10 Lite v.8



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok this is an unofficial version of win10 pro v1809, but stripped of an amazing amount of cruft. Having been a fan of a n-lited version XP nicknamed tinyXP long ago, I was curious. This was a 2.5GB download, half normal size of win10 iso. Ok, so I installed a 24GB SSD I use like a thumb drive and let the installer take it over. It installed, I still had to turn off all the cruft settings durining final setup of install. But finally it booted to desktop. I installed with local account and no password, so no typing in password everytime I boot. It was spartan, still had wordpad and IE and paint. Uses a little less than 10GB of the SSD space. Thats about it. All metro apps gone as well as Cortana and Store and OneDrive and all that other cruft. What I dont like, it seemed to have nuked Windows Defender including the firewall. Windows Defender I dont care that much about but the firewall is a necessity. But one can add free Comodo firewall, its a complete and independent one though I liked the built in windows firewall better maybe along with a frontend for it to make settings easier.

I will say on old computer with 2GB RAM, its still fast. It unfortunately seems to have lost ability of recognizing a second monitor. Not sure if way to get that ability back or not.

I wont include a link since this isnt official software, but you can google for it. Just be wary where you download it, some sites with it pretty untrustworthy. You want version 8. Oh it first boots to desktop, you will get a popup that its an unauthorized version. Just click off on that, you will never see it again, and when you reboot, it will show as authenticated if that matters.

Now I just played with it briefly, so there may well be some other broken bits. I remember I had real tussle with printer server in tinyXP way back when. Microsoft tends to intertwine unnecessary parts it doesnt want you to delete without some pain involved. Remember the big lawsuit over integration of IE in win98?

Just mentioning this for those with win7 due to become unsupported soon enough. This is even cleaner than XP or win7 official versions. This really is what win10 should been IMHO. Anyway its a desperation option, still think people better off with Puppy Linux or such, even Ubuntu if you miss having Big Brother around. But this is an option. Add Comodo firewall and Chromium or Firefox and whatever else you want. This does work well out of box on older hardware. Oh it has updates disabled so you just have to download next version when it comes out, much like some of smaller versions of linux without automated updates, it will have any valuable updates to operating system added. Doesnt need lot of them cause lot of windows cruft no longer exists and doesnt need to be updated. Oh and this probably wont work well if you want to share your information via a Microsoft account. This is more for people that just want an operating system on their own computer, not involving big brother in the cloud.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh when installing do so without an internet connection available or it will try to update itself and probably break trying to add back lot cruft.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Tagged for reference.

Thanks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, windows firewall is still there. Its just screwy win10 burying and scattering settings all over the place instead of putting them all in one place. I thought it really weird they removed the firewall, that would make no sense. Firewall is pretty much a necessity.

Oh I ran a free script called WPD that lets you disable lot telemetry stuff in one fell swoop. Some of it wouldnt apply on this n-lite'd version since the stuff its turning off doesnt exist. But it is uptodate. Some of these stop spying type scripts are way outdated and would only be applicable to a very early version win10. Another one might be useful to some called StopWinUpdates if anybody interested. Use it to block updates UNTIL YOU ARE READY FOR THEM. I ran them just for giggles, probably more useful on regular install of win10. As far as a free front end for windows firewall, I suggest https://www.evorim.com/en/free-firewall Since the windows firewall exists, no reason for complete huge independent one like Comodo, just need easier way to change firewall settings than the buried windows interface.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.howtogeek.com/273824/windows-10-without-the-cruft-windows-10-ltsb-explained/

win10 LTSB intended for machines like POS (point of sale) etc, but it has no monthly marketing updates, no store, no Cortana, no Edge, no cruft. But good luck finding a legit copy, MS really doenst want this used on very many machines. Again unless you have some special need for windows, linux sucks whole lot less and lot less hoop jumping.

Just posting this to show there is a non-cruft legit version win10. And n-lite software still available is you want to have a go at slimming down a regular version win10 on your own.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

And here is how to virtually install win10 inside a linux installation: https://itsfoss.com/install-windows-10-virtualbox-linux/

Warning, guessing you probably want relatively fast machine with at least 8GB RAM


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, update, with my fastest laptop that has a whopping 4GB RAM and third generation i5, I first gave it a clean 120GB SSD, on which I freshly installed Lubuntu 19.04. Creating virtual drives requires space. Then I installed the deb file of VM virtualbox VERSION.6 off the Oracle website. It just works, no missing dependencies, etc. Now after suffering with a bad dvd of that unofficial win10 LITE v8, I reburned a new copy and installed that in virtualbox. One thing you will notice, you wont have usb in the guest operating system unless you also download and install the appropriate Oracle extension pack for virtualbox. Oracles VM virtualbox is offered for free use to anybody wanting it.

But anyway once all this done, its bit like having ability to run native windows programs without closing down linux. I mean without all the hassles of WINE. You can install anything from winXP to win10 or pretty much an linux distribution or even x86 version Android as guest operating system, depending on software you want to run. Not sure about earlier windows. Oh and win10 shares the existing Lubuntu internet connection of being tethered to my phone. Cause win10 just cant tether to my antique BADA phone.

Oh and for anybody interested you can flip this and use windows version of virtual box to run linux on a windows system. Just saying for somebody wanting to try linux without all the hoop jumping with UEFI and secure boot bios. A small linux distribution like Puppy would seem especially practical without taking up lot space.

For linux there is also the QEMU virtual environment. And something called Gnome Boxes though that requires a distribution with Gnome desktop. I had no luck installing that.

Anyway once you get bit experience with VM virtualbox, its a handy tool in old tool belt. The faster the computer and the more RAM, the better. 4GB RAM is pretty much minimum, cause remember you are running two independent operating systems at same time.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Havent done much more with the virtual box install of win10 LITE. Did install it directly on an old laptop with 2GB RAM. Its lot like that mini Lenovo that came with win10. Win10 on that Lenovo was nasty until I installed clean copy without the crapware and locked it down from phoning home. Then it was fairly pleasant. Same with this win10 LITE on the old laptop. 2GB RAM is plenty and its responsive, as much as linux on same computer, The thing with a LITE version of any system, some stuff just wont be supported. I installed Kindle for PC 1.25 and it wouldnt run, but googling, this was a common problem with this version on many official updated win10. They quickly came out with version 1.26. It runs fine on LITE to download and read books, but when I tried to use the text to voice option, it crashed. I didnt look, but I am guessing whoever n-lite'd this win10 cut out support for text to voice. The voice option obviously doesnt work when running older Kindle for PC in WINE. I have found way described to use linux Okular reader with plugin to voice read epub books, but that means converting Kindle books to epub first. May try that. MOst of the free Kindle books I download, I have little interest in reading more than once so lot hassle to de-DRM them and convert them. Hmm, wonder if anybody has found way to make Calibre reader voice read book, its lot more popular than Okular and saves a step.


----------

